

Enhance Your User Experience with Animated Transitions - yummygum
https://medium.com/yummygum-journal/enhance-your-user-experience-with-animated-transitions-a30267ca376c

======
JohnyLy
Animated transitions are great but designers have to be careful to not make
the app/product/software too complicated. Sometimes, designers just want the
product to be so beautiful but this makes it complicated and it loses speed.
The goal is to make the users happy, not to build a complicated but beautiful
product. Speed, simplicity and user-aimed are 3 important points.

~~~
yummygum
Totally agree Johny.

